# Lt. Clay Higgins commencement speech at the Capital Area Regional Training Academy



## visible25

Just came across this from another forum, and I can honestly say that I've never been struck to a core as much as I have by this man. Now, clearly I am not Law Enforcement, and have only been to two academy graduations, but this was one of the most amazing commencement speeches I've ever heard.

It serves as a reminder to those graduating of the job they face, and tough circumstances that come with it, it also reminds those still on the job of what they signed up for years ago.

I though you all would enjoy this, I know I did.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I cannot say he's a DYNAMIC speaker, but his words are true and sincere. His belief system is admirable and honorable. I have a lot of respect for this guy just based on the first video.


----------

